# Looking for a buddy boat for Monday



## jstein2015 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a 24 ft Boston Whaler Outrage with a single engine and would like to head offshore out of Surfside Marina on Monday. I would like to leave the marina by 6:30. Are there any other boats that would like to head out around 50-60 miles and stay within the same vicinity of one another?


----------

